

Scientists create artificial "hell" - jaequery
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2580828/Could-soon-create-hell-EARTH-Biotechnology-let-extend-criminals-lives-makes-suffering-HUNDREDS-years.html

======
politician
Sounds like someone read Iain M Banks "Surface Detail" and decided it'd make a
good basis for a grant. Disgusting.

